# Application Apple Traduire ne traduit rien



## Tobias2017 (5 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu tester l'application Traduire, venue avec ios 14. Malheureusement, elle ne traduit rien... Pourquoi?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)

Bonjour , 

fonctionne bien sur mon iPhone !


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2021)

+1


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2021)

Tu avais donné quoi à traduire ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (5 Juin 2021)

du texte que j'ai écrit dans la zone de texte... mais ensuite lorsque je clique sur retour, et bien, plus rien, le texte s'efface. Et je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi ni comment traduire un texte. L'application ne réagit pas, ou en tout cas pas comme Apple le décrit dans ses modes d'emploi.


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2021)

Comment est censée fonctionner cette application ? On donne la langue du texte à traduire et la langue de la traduction souhaitée ? Tu n'as pas oublié une configuration quelconque ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (6 Juin 2021)

Normalement, on sélectionne les langues, on écrit un texte, on clique sur le bouton ok, et on a le résultat qui s'affiche dans la colonne de droite. Mais chez moi, ça ne va pas.


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

Tu es connecté à internet ? La base de données de traduction n'est sûrement pas locale.
Ton espace mémoire n'est pas saturé ?
Il n'y a pas une mise à jour proposée pour l'appli ?
Deux liens qui pourraient t'aider:





						Application Traduire de l'iPhone ne fonc… - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com
				








						Translate text, voice, and conversations on iPhone
					

In Translate on iPhone, translate text, voice, and conversations between languages. Download specific languages for offline translations.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Tobias2017 (6 Juin 2021)

Merci pour le message. Quelques éléments de réponse

mon bidule est connecté en 4G,
je ne suis pas arrivé à charger la base de données de traduction en local.
ma mémoire est libre à 66%
il n'y a pas de mise-à-jour proposée


le premier lien n'est plus valable (erreur ups)
le deuxième lien contient les informations que j'ai utilisées pour essayer de faire fonctionner l'application


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Merci pour le message. Quelques éléments de réponse
> 
> je ne suis pas arrivé à charger la base de données de traduction en local.
> le premier lien n'est plus valable (erreur ups)


L'impossibilité de charger le base de traduction et le fait que rien n'est traduit vont sans doute ensemble. Mais cela n'avance pas dans l'explication.
Que veux-tu dire par "le premier lien n'est plus valable" ? Ce lien fonctionne chez moi. Les instructions relatives au réglages du bas de cette page sont inopérantes chez toi ?
Tu peux tenter de poser ta question sur ces discussions de la communauté Apple.


----------



## peyret (6 Juin 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> le premier lien n'est plus valable (erreur ups)


Utilise Safari.... (Sur Firefox ne fonctionne pas.....testé à l'instant)


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Normalement, on sélectionne les langues, on écrit un texte, on clique sur le bouton ok


On veuille également à rester sur le clavier correspondant à la langue à traduire sinon voir image…






peyret a dit:


> (Sur Firefox ne fonctionne pas.....testé à l'instant)


Et tu ne pouvais pas poster le screenshot ?!


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Utilise Safari.... (Sur Firefox ne fonctionne pas.....testé à l'instant)


Je suis sur FF et n'ai pas de problème ...


----------



## peyret (6 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je suis sur FF et n'ai pas de problème ...


tiens donc, essayé avec FF à l'instant : en effet, c'est "retombé" en marche


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On veuille également à rester sur le clavier correspondant à la langue à traduire sinon voir image…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 228411
> 
> ...


Heureusement que tu es passé à l'iPhone !!


----------



## Tobias2017 (19 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> L'impossibilité de charger le base de traduction et le fait que rien n'est traduit vont sans doute ensemble. Mais cela n'avance pas dans l'explication.
> Que veux-tu dire par "le premier lien n'est plus valable" ? Ce lien fonctionne chez moi. Les instructions relatives au réglages du bas de cette page sont inopérantes chez toi ?
> Tu peux tenter de poser ta question sur ces discussions de la communauté Apple.


je voulais dire que j'ai ceci quand je clique sur les liens que tu donnes:


----------



## Tobias2017 (19 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> L'impossibilité de charger le base de traduction et le fait que rien n'est traduit vont sans doute ensemble. Mais cela n'avance pas dans l'explication.
> Que veux-tu dire par "le premier lien n'est plus valable" ? Ce lien fonctionne chez moi. Les instructions relatives au réglages du bas de cette page sont inopérantes chez toi ?
> Tu peux tenter de poser ta question sur ces discussions de la communauté Apple.


oui les deux trucs vont surement ensemble. Mais je ne sais pas comment les résoudre. C'est pour cela que je demandais un avis lumineux sur le forum


----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2021)

A ce stade c'est peut-être le recours au SAV d'Apple qui est nécessaire.


----------



## Tobias2017 (28 Juin 2021)

pour l'instant aucune réponse du SAV...


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2021)

*Ouvre un ticket sur l’assistant dédié (ou sur la page web http://feedbackassistant.apple.com/)*
applefeedback://


----------



## Tobias2017 (4 Juillet 2021)

flotow a dit:


> *Ouvre un ticket sur l’assistant dédié (ou sur la page web http://feedbackassistant.apple.com/)*
> applefeedback://


ça, c'est seulement pour les développeurs. Moi je suis utilisateur.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> ça, c'est seulement pour les développeurs. Moi je suis utilisateur.


Il y a une démarche à faire, mais je pense que tu peux t'inscrire (je l'ai fait il y a pas mal de temps), ce qui te premettra de déposer un rapport de bug.


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> ça, c'est seulement pour les développeurs. Moi je suis utilisateur.


C’est pour tout le monde. Il faut juste un Apple ID.


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2021)

pepita45 a dit:


> Bonjour, la page ne veux pas s'ouvrir, c'est normal ou c'est que moi ?


Chez moi si. Quel navigateur, quel version ? Tu as un identifiant Apple ?


----------

